# Matrix: Reloaded



## tarabos (May 15, 2003)

HAHAHAHAHA!!!

sneak preview for me last night! eat your hearts out! 

i won't spoil a thing here...all i will say is you must leave you job or class or wherever you are right now and go see it. blows the first one away.


----------



## clapping_tiger (May 15, 2003)

Yep, I went to midnight show last night too. I was blown away. I had to pick my jaw up off the floor before I left. I have not seen a movie that entertaining in a long time. Maybe I am still riding the rush of the intense action scenes, but this movie may top my all time favorite movie list, and that is a tough place to take because all the Star Wars movies (except Ep 1) are tied for that spot and have been since I was a kid.


----------



## tarabos (May 15, 2003)

i was discussing with my friend how we think the Matrix trilogy is pretty much the Star Wars of this generation (since the Star Wars of this generation is uttter crap).

*Ok...this might be a very minor spoiler but won't give any storyline away...

there are quite a few Empire Strikes back nostaligic references (mostly visually and/or relating to the storyline) in the movie....they are fairly subtle...but i believe they are there.


----------



## clapping_tiger (May 15, 2003)

> was discussing with my friend how we think the Matrix trilogy is pretty much the Star Wars of this generation



You know that is funny that you say that, because I was thinking the exact same thing this afternoon.



> there are quite a few Empire Strikes back nostaligic references (mostly visually and/or relating to the storyline) in the movie....they are fairly subtle...but i believe they are there.



I am not too good at picking up on that sort of thing. Maybe after a few days, when more people have seen this movie and it won't spoil it for others, you could explain your thoughts on this.


----------



## Master of Blades (May 15, 2003)

..............OR you could have put a warning saying *SPOILERS* and just explain it for those who arent to bothered at seeing some spoilers before the actual movie :shrug:


----------



## tarabos (May 15, 2003)

ok then...

SPOILERS! POSSIBLE SPOILERS!




DO NOT READ IF YOU HAVEN'T WATCHED THE MOVIE.



on the correlation between the matrix trilogy and the original star wars trilogy.

the movies so far a very similar. some obvious things are first, the original star wars and matrix are basically the "origin" movies. you get all the basics explained to you, and there is a basic problem in the movie that must be solved. in star wars, they need to blow up the death star and defeat vadar, in the matrix, they need to "defeat" the agents and have Neo realize he is "the one"

both movies end with closure, and a happy ending.

in the second movies, big trouble begins, and they both end in a cliffhanger, setting up the next movie in the trilogy.

we can't really compare the third movies obviously because the third matrix is not out yet. 

similarity in the characters is another thing i notice. basically i view morpheus as a combination of obi wan and han solo, neo is luke skywalker, agent smith is darth vadar, and the architech of the matrix is the emperor. i'll leave it to your imagination to create specifics within those similarities.

there's certain visuals that are tributes to star wars also it seems. the most obvious to me is when the mainframe is blown up...it explodes very similar to the death star. it also has neo flying out of it just as it explodes just like the mellenium falcon.

that's just a few small things i noticed. i don't feel like sitting here and typing bout it all day though so maybe someone can "make up" a few other similarities...


----------



## tarabos (May 16, 2003)

if you go see the matrix, or if you are going to see it again and have yet to stick around til the credits are over, then stay the whole time.

you will get to see the trailer for the final matrix movie, Matrix: Revolutions.


----------



## Guro Harold (May 18, 2003)

Awesome movie, it hammered the box office and the initial critical reviews!!!!


----------



## tarabos (May 18, 2003)

well...a lot of people are still giving it some so-so reviews. it's really a "thinker" movie. plus, it's the middle movie in a trilogy...and they always seem to take a bit more criticism since they leave a lot of the plot up in the air usually.


----------



## Ender (May 18, 2003)

Movie was good....a bit short on the story tho....and the superman thing?..come on?!!


----------



## Guro Harold (May 18, 2003)

Distributed by Warner Bros!!!!!!!!!


----------



## clapping_tiger (May 20, 2003)

> Movie was good....a bit short on the story tho....and the superman thing?..come on?!!



I thought that was realistic. After all, if you could do that, wouldn't you?  I know I would be "doing the Superman thing".

As far as people saying they don't like the movie. I have not heard that from any Sci-Fi fans, Only a few action fans have said they don't like it, but they are more the "shoot em up" type action fans. I have found the ones who don't like it are the people who wouldn't normaly go to Sci-Fi movies, but went because they heard it was supposed to be a good movie. 

-Jason Johnson


----------



## tarabos (May 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ender _
> *Movie was good....a bit short on the story tho....and the superman thing?..come on?!! *



hey...at least they did the "superman thing" right. 

people...when you fly at the speed of light, you better belive everything in your path is going to be destroyed...


----------



## Master of Blades (May 24, 2003)

Unfortuantly Im going out now but when I get back I'll tell you what I thought of the movie.......But I have seen it 3 times in two days now so that should tell you what I thought


----------



## Master of Blades (May 24, 2003)

Alrightey then! Where do I begin! From the moment I saw Neo fight the free agents at the beginning I knew this was gonna be heck of a movie. The return of Agent Smith made it twice as good as well as introducing brand new baddies!

I liked the way this movie was more explaining the whole hacking side of The Matrix and how all the bad guys were exiled programmes etc 

The Twins were very cool as well as the Chinese dude guarding the Oracle. The Key Maker was also very funny......And Agent Smith goes into my books as one of the best bad guys ever! 

I did notice a lot of Rip Offs from other movies....including The Rip off of Monsters Inc with the whole door thing! 

But I really enjoyed the car chase at the end......although they ruined a lot of damn cars that could have been mine!  

Still the Movie has inspired me soooo much me and my friends have started working on our own script for a British Gangster flick with Kung Fu action 

Btw is it me, or did The Architect look like The KFC dude  :rofl:


----------



## Blindside (May 24, 2003)

> As far as people saying they don't like the movie. I have not heard that from any Sci-Fi fans, Only a few action fans have said they don't like it, but they are more the "shoot em up" type action fans. I have found the ones who don't like it are the people who wouldn't normaly go to Sci-Fi movies, but went because they heard it was supposed to be a good movie.



Well, chalk me up as a sci-fi fan that wasn't real impressed.  I thought the whole choice/causality theme was ram-rodded down the audiences throat.... "look we have a deep philosophical bent too...."  Neo was a god in the Matrix, so all of the scenes with him fighting, I had absolutely no worry for him, he was barely even hurt, I found it hard to care.  I like my heroes to be a little more mortal, I did like the Morpheus and Trinity fights though.

I'd be far more interested in seeing X2 again rather than this Matrix movie.

Lamont


----------



## tarabos (May 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Btw is it me, or did The Architect look like The KFC dude  :rofl: *



lol...:rofl: i was thinking the same thing...

maybe the wachowski bros. have a strong affinity for fried chicken...


----------



## KenpoGirl (May 27, 2003)

Though for the most part I did enjoy the movie I did not like it as much as the first one.

1. Way too many fight scenes, which limited the dialogue.  And if not too many, they lasted too long, especially the one in the courtyard with the Smiths.

I agree I didn't like the fact that Neo was practically indestructible, hardly an injury.  He didn't even break a sweat fighting 100 Smiths, when he flew away it should have been because he was exhausted and he was escaping to safe his life.  


2.  What's with the priests outfit that Neo was wearing.   Looked kewl in the fighting but geeeze.


3.  I like the twists in the plot line, and I'm looking forward to the 3rd movie to see what happens.


4.  Why was zion and everyone so primative?  They've lived down there for so many hundreds of years, have massive machines that make their life possible, but the whole place looks like it was a year after the hollicost, and everyone in rags and sweaty and dirty.

Just minor things, I'll probably enjoy it more the next time I see it.

Dot


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (May 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *Though for the most part I did enjoy the movie I did not like it as much as the first one.
> 
> I agree I didn't like the fact that Neo was practically indestructible, hardly an injury.  He didn't even break a sweat fighting 100 Smiths, when he flew away it should have been because he was exhausted and he was escaping to safe his life.
> ...



IMHO, there was lots of action sure, but, it's still not as good as the first film. And, *Reloaded* did get somewhat slow there in some parts of the movie.

Also, speaking of the action sequences, why was it that through out all of the intense fight scenes with all the martial arts action, Neo's shades never flew off his face? All of those kicks, punches, blocks and jumping around and he never lost his Ray-Bans, I just don't get it???  

Explain that one to me please. Oh right!!! It's just Hollywood...  :ultracool


----------



## Aikikitty (May 27, 2003)

I went to go see Matrix Reloaded Sunday afternoon.  I'm glad I saw it and there were some really neat parts but I really liked the first Matrix movie better.  I thought I'd weird to say that so I'm surprised that some people here agree with me (or I with them).  I thought it a bit funny that the characters always had to wear their sunglasses (to look "cool") indoors or at night.  

Again, I'm glad I went to go see the sequal but I liked the first movie better and I also enjoyed watching X-men 2 (seen it twice) more.

Robyn :asian:


----------



## Master of Blades (May 27, 2003)

I have only found one problem with the Martix Reloaded...And thats the first time you watch it you got a whole load of dialogue being thrown at you about a load of random things and it feels REALLY slow moving. However the third time you watch it and you have finally understood exactly what the Architect said you notice that it really is fast moving! Although it may seem like it there really isnt that much time between fights and stuff and its worth seeing again just to enjoy the action instead of trying to figure out what the hell they just said.

And the leather and glasses? Who cares! Its cool!  

But for all you people who wont take that as answer.........Its Neo....he can mold the Matrix however he wants......he can fly and screw with gravity.....so whats to stop him from making his glasses never fall off or break :asian:


----------



## tarabos (May 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *4.  Why was zion and everyone so primative?  They've lived down there for so many hundreds of years, have massive machines that make their life possible, but the whole place looks like it was a year after the hollicost, and everyone in rags and sweaty and dirty.
> *



*lotsa spoilers ahead

well Zion is only around...what? 100 years old or so. this Zion that is.

i suppose it looks primitive because it is primitive. plus when you live day to day fighting for survival, things like fashion and such aren't really important to you. look at these countries in real life who have advanced technology, yet their people live in poverty.

but at the same time, without reading into it too much, i would say it's probably a stylistic choice on the part of the wachowski bros. to have zion look that way. it provides a stronger contrast between the zion world and the matrix world. a very obvious contrast no doubt, but a contrast just the same.

but there's always been a lot of things that were "too obvious" in the matrix. take the first movie when the guy comes to neo's apartment to pick up that disk, he calls him "his own personal jesus christ" or something like that. ok...we get it...neo is supposed to represent jesus christ. he dies and is ressurected by the end of the movie when trininty (the holy spirit) kisses him. just a little overboard for me. 

the "rave scene" (which should have been cut to about 30 seconds to a minute) is supposed to represent the last supper. the merovingian (sp) is supposed to be the devil (way overblown hints at who he represents...i mean com'on..."my wife's name is percefony (sp?)")

basically, i think the movie would have been accepted better by the general public if it were about 20 minutes shorter.

still, every time i go to see the movie (four times so far) i catch something new that i missed. things like the oracle feeding crows when neo goes to see her and things like that. my biggest question so far about the movie is who is the man being escorted out of the merovingian's restaraunt? you know he is important, just don't know who he is supposed to be.


----------



## tarabos (May 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *I have only found one problem with the Martix Reloaded...And thats the first time you watch it you got a whole load of dialogue being thrown at you about a load of random things and it feels REALLY slow moving. However the third time you watch it and you have finally understood exactly what the Architect said you notice that it really is fast moving! Although it may seem like it there really isnt that much time between fights and stuff and its worth seeing again just to enjoy the action instead of trying to figure out what the hell they just said.
> 
> And the leather and glasses? Who cares! Its cool!
> ...



MOB...check out my "matrix spoiler thread" in this forum that has the text from the dialouge between neo and the architect if you haven't already. 

as for those who don't like the fact that neo is untouchable now, the third movie may cure your woes. it seems we will see neo in a much more vulnerable state, fighting a bit when he is out of the matrix, dealing with the threat of smith being present both in and out of it. no more kung-fu powers outside of the matrix...  or are there?


----------



## Master of Blades (May 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tarabos _
> *MOB...check out my "matrix spoiler thread" in this forum that has the text from the dialouge between neo and the architect if you haven't already.
> 
> as for those who don't like the fact that neo is untouchable now, the third movie may cure your woes. it seems we will see neo in a much more vulnerable state, fighting a bit when he is out of the matrix, dealing with the threat of smith being present both in and out of it. no more kung-fu powers outside of the matrix...  or are there?  *





I believe its Persophone  

Anyways, my theory is that Neo and agent Smith are now both permantly connected to the Matrix....... 

BUT, what I did prefer about this movie was the more Computer approach to it.....In the first Matrix it was just a world where you can break the rules......This one is now a real computer programme with hacks and a lot more computer terms. 

Also, the trailer for Revolutions looks great! That Smith Neo fight looks good......And that Chinese guy protecting the Oracle is back to kick ***! He looked so wicked.....in fact Im tempted to go out and buy a white Kung Fu top and some black vest and track suits.....Just so I can look THAT cool 


ALSO, I hope the twins are back in the next movie.....Cuz they rule AND they are British!  They used to be on Carol Vordermans Garden show or something :rofl:


----------



## kkbb (May 27, 2003)

I think everyone (including the critics) is missing the full computer reference to this movie.  Almost everything you see on the the screen could be refenced by a computer game (or two).  Think about the different scenes...then think about your favorite games...
 Did a "hero" in a computer game... like Duke ever loose his glasses?  Mess up his hair? The chase scenes on the freeway..remind you of any games?  The visuals were stunning!


My wife didn't appreciate the movie as much as I did, but she enjoyed it.  She was laughing at me when I was laughing at Smith during the fight scene...when he looks at the camera and says "More"  ( there were already 20 or 30 Smiths by then).  The fight sound was awsome too!  The "smack" of the pipe against a couple of the Smiths sounded real.

Any way ...on the way out of the show I noticed Bruce Almighty was playing in theater 6 so we snuck in there....
  that s a funny movie guys...take your girls to that one...  its a good trade off!


----------



## tarabos (May 27, 2003)

i also enjoyed bruce almighty. not the greatest movie ever or anything, but it was pleasantly good. i usually like Jim Carey as well.

i payed for my ticket though...


----------



## kkbb (May 29, 2003)

Hey do ya think that "Smith" got his name and the reference to his name from the fact that there is hundreds in the phone book and hundreds in the Matrix? 

Do ya think he would make a Great Elven lord?


----------

